# Mens Non Surgical Hair Replacemt coloring and servicing in Singapore



## lavender96229 (Dec 26, 2012)

Male USA professional being assigned to Singapore for 90 days twice in 2013. I currently have some Scalp Alopecia. I am traveling with several custom hair replacement systems. I am looking for a Salon in Singapore who can color the system hair and my own. I am a hard bond client. I am a once every 3 weeks maintenance and color type of appointment.

I will also have the color formula that I am currently using. All the postings I see want to sell me a system. I have several that are less than a year old. What I need is the service while I am in Singapore. 

I have seen information on Ferrell but it looks like all they are about is selling their own system. I need an stylist skilled in working on different brands of replacement units. My preference in hair for my systems hair from India. My hair color is red but it is colored a brown with red lights....

I have been to Singapore before and my next trip is early January. Once on the ground I would like to visit one or two Salons before a new service is needed. 

Any referals would be appreciated.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

I am traveling with several custom hair replacement systems. I am looking for a Salon in Singapore who can color the system hair and my own.

Have you found any salons?

I don't know any but heard of a reputable clinic with a doctor specializing in hair growth by accupuncture, heat medicated lamp and tonic and patients claimed gradual regrowth and less drops with regular weekly or bi-weekly treatments. However, results depend on response to first tonic application and hair loss severity in individuals.


----------



## OzIT (Oct 9, 2012)

lavender96229 said:


> I have been to Singapore before and my next trip is early January. Once on the ground I would like to visit one or two Salons before a new service is needed.
> 
> Any referals would be appreciated.


Recommend you to go through aremyhair(dot)com, it may be helpful, thanks!

Regards,
OzIT


----------

